# What does a photo shoot cost?



## kam*kuda (Jan 8, 2008)

I need some images for the company I work for I am interested in possibly setting up a photo shoot with some people in pools and hot tubs.

What would something like this cost?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 8, 2008)

Find a local photographer in your area and ask.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

Somebody's Uncle Jim may do it for a smile and a handshake...Annie Leibovitz is probably going to cost more than that...a lot more.  

As mentioned, call around to some photographers in your area and see what they have to say.


----------

